# Favorite Fun & Easy Acoustic Tunes You Play



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

Where did you sleep last night-Nirvana

A Million Dollars-Joel Plaskett

Hotel Yorba-White Stripes

Here Comes That Rainbow Again-Kris Kristofferson

Your Cheatin Heart-Hank Williams Sr.

Better Be Home Soon-Crowded House

Hurt-Johnny Cash Version

Story Of My Life-Mike Ness/Social Distortion

Live Forever-Oasis

Just posting a few songs in hopes others will and I can maybe get a few ideas of new tunes to work on.

I'll post more tomorrow evening once I go through my music book.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Feelin' Allright - Traffic/Joe Cocker (C7-F7)
You Can't Always Get What You Want - Rolling Stones (C & F with a D in the chorus)
For What Its Worth - CSNY (E & A with a C and a D thrown into the chorus)


----------

